# EAST ANGLIAN MEET whos interested?



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

ok guys, im looking to organise a meet in EAST ANGLIA in the new year, mainly for the TTOC memebers in the area, but anyone from the forum or would be welcome im sure, at the moment its just an idea, but id be looking to have it at snetterton ciruit just outside norwich, and get discounts for the attending for the track session then have a meet afterwards in the bar and resturant, so please say if you would be interested in this, or any other ideas or suggestions you might have. thanks guys. :mrgreen:


----------



## TTR (Oct 24, 2009)

Were just over the border in Northampton, but travelling is what is all about. Can we tag along ?


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

yea of course, more the better


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Could be interested, depending on dates...


----------



## johnny cobra (Jun 30, 2008)

As above

JC


----------



## kaplan98 (Jun 27, 2009)

Definitely interested. Do you have any dates in mind?


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

good to see some interest already, like i say, its an idea at the moment, ill get some ideas of dates and prices asap.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I would leave it as a open event rather than just TTOC then they may join rather than excluding them from the off


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

yea thats the idea, its open to everyone. from anywhere in the country, ttoc or not. more the better, just trying to get an idea of numbers to come at them with in terms of getting discount. :mrgreen:


----------



## GingerjaseTT02 (Jan 12, 2009)

yes matey defo interested...iam in Peterborough


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Not in TTOC (yet!) but always up for a meet. Live near Felixstowe so not too far to journey .. let us know when


----------



## P444UL_R (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm just down the road in Norwich so I could come along if the date is right


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Might be 'doable' here from essex 8)


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

dont worry u havent forgoten about this guys! working offshore so as you can imagine its hard to organise! good to see some interest, and as soon as i can pin donw my contact at snetterton ill get talking....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Don't worry we are only all dying of thirst and a good meal whilst waiting for you


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm thinking of moving   :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OO where to?


----------



## brice1ie (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey,

Just thought id post... Im going to be in Cambridge with my car for the next few weeks/months with my job if anyones up to anything or if theres any events on...


----------



## P444UL_R (Apr 22, 2009)

I have got VCDS / Vagcom so if I can make it. I'll bring it!


----------



## GingerjaseTT02 (Jan 12, 2009)

Lets goet something sorted then.....anyone know of a good venue first.....prob round the cambridge area....what about F words the Pheasant?????

http://www.thepheasant-keyston.co.uk/index.php?pageid=5

its here

http://www.thepheasant-keyston.co.uk/index.php?pageid=12

or is that abit too far over????


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

right yes im back now! so yea any ideas like the post above of any ideas for places to have an initial meet where most can get to it would be great! im working on the track day one now, but would be nice to have a little one for everyone in the area to meet.


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Not too far at all! Most excellent food and atmosphere. A few crazy locals to add to the festivities.

JIM ( I m in for this -- if in country )


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

right guys, i have a provisional date for the track day, to test the water to see if we can get alot of people in...right well its at snetterton racetrack near norwich, pretty easy to get to, its an all day, open pitlane afair, and you get lunch thrown in too, the price is 129, but im sure with enough interest we can get that down, also ill look into getting the cafe booked up afterwards for a meet, but most of all now i just need to know how many people are interested. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Sounds like a great idea.

Who would be running the trackday? As in which organisation?

Presume we would share the track with other non tts as it's open pitlane?


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

what is the provisional date? (Maybe update the this threads Header to : Snetterton tracke day: day & month.) ??

Thanks for getting this sorted -- I bet it will be a hit.

JIM ( TTITAN )


----------



## Alex_TT (Feb 22, 2010)

Im just inside suffolk, but once dates are confirmed and subject to work im sure i would be able to make it.


----------

